Ask HN: Is the GoldMoney website legit? - prakster
======
Goldmatters
Absolutely legit. This is an extremely easy and inexpensive way to own gold.
Your gold can be kept vaulted in a Brinks vault of your choosing (fully
audited and insured) for free. You can also redeem the gold (have it sent to
your house) if you want. You also get a free prepaid mastercard which allows
you transactability; you can spend your gold also. I know many people that use
Goldmoney and love it.

------
prakster
Came across this site a few minutes back as an email referral. Supposedly pays
you in gold. I've never heard of the company, and don't know whether it's
legit.

